# Good bye flat green surf! Hello rough chocolate sea weed surf!



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

As you might have guessed the surf was jacked up. Wow, what a difference a week can make. The pictures say it all.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry guys having trouble with pics!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe it will settle in a few days. I may be able to get out again by the end of the week. No answer for the weed though.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

At first I thought the seaweed was gone. As I drove the seawall, that’s all I saw.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It doesn't thin out for the year until late August or September, unless we get a Tropical Storm.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

It figures I haven't been down to the coast in 3 months and planning to meet my son in SS Wednesday or Thursday. I hope that the conditions change be fore I get there. But rain or shine, I'm going to get in the sand.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

U was out there yesterday and my buddy said that he didn't see not one trout on anyone's stringer coming out of that off color water was beach had a little bit closer green surf but I fished it and struck out.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> Awhat a difference a week can make.


Those conditions can change in hours, not days.

Many times I've seen the surf go from calm and green to rough and nasty during the course of a fishing day.


----------



## Bo47 (May 31, 2010)

And back again, just the same! It'll calm back down. I'm thinking tomorrow am...at least hoping. Wind should die down a bit.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Should be good by the end of the week.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Reports, as of now, show this weekend might be pretty good. I'll be there if it's decent.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

I dunno what's taking it so long. Buoys lightened up at SE around 10 last night, holding all day, so far. G-town cam still max yoogly.


----------



## CaptnKen (May 20, 2012)

*water conditions galveston surfside freeport*

looks like Surfside is clearing out nicely way faster than crystal beach according to the webcams..You know how the webcams go though...If anyone is out that way please give us an update on water conditions maybe surfside will clear up enough to fish tomorow morning


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

During these ugly surf periods, anyone floating or walking can depend on plenty of trout and Spanish mackerel off the gulf side of the South Jetty, 2 at a time, from the edge of the dirty water all the way out to the end on moving tides, any direction, throwing the usual suspects--esp tandem beetles, any color. I don't walk the rocks or catch fish fish from the boat any more, but drifting the South on a light S wind used to be no 1 backup plan for a dirty summer surf.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

post pics. from last week just to refresh our memory of what it was like. ;-)


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Going to HI tomorrow because of the full moon and will post a report.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

mlinger said:


> post pics. from last week just to refresh our memory of what it was like. ;-)


I'll try to get more pic's tomorrow. MIght have to wait till the weekend. A lot can change between now and then. Here is a pic from the flat surf. Mahalo :cheers:


----------

